# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Le jeu gratuit Black Ghost OPS 2.0 est disponible !

## AxelTheAs

Dragon and Weed : Black Ghost OPS 2.0 est désormais disponible en téléchargement.
 Initialement prévu pour le 18 Juin , la date a été légèrement avancée.

 Dragon and Weed : Black Ghost OPS est un jeu d'action/infiltration 2D rythmé par des petites cinématiques et le tout dans une ambiance humour/manga.

*-Briefing :* 
4h57 ce matin , alors que j'étais sur le point de battre Weedo à Street Fighter 7 Remix, la petite Lightstorm fait irruption dans notre salle de jeu...
Pas moyen de la faire dégager de devant l'écran la vilaine... L'OMUS à encore besoin de nous, en même temps on est les meilleurs je peux pas vous le cacher.
Moi c'est Dragon ,et lui c'est mon pote Weed , des assassins professionels et gradés Black Ghost par le Great Master. 
5h36 après avoir négocié comme il se doit avec la Capitaine du Leader Quasar , on est partit pour botter le c*l aux Nemesis ...encore. D'ailleur la dernière fois remonte à y'a deux ans ... on a faillit y passer....
Cette fois on à 72 heures pour les neutraliser... eux et les têtes nucléaires à aura compressée ,qu'ils ont volé à l'Empire Royal... C'est Aga' qui doit être content. C'est partit !

Notes de Dragon , le 7 Juin 2061 (un mardi en plus ,le jour du classement hebdomaire de miss FHM...)
*-Nouveautés* *:*
 -Le jeu passe de 35 à 10 maps
-Niveaux en véhicules supprimés
-Ennemis moins résistant excepté les Boss
-Maps entièrement refaites
-Scénario modifié légèrement mais ne trouble pas l'univers de Dragon and Weed
-Possibilité de personnaliser les commandes (clavier uniquement)
-80 % des Graphismes retravaillés
-Nouvelles cinématiques entièrement refaites
-Musique dans les niveaux

*-Et après :*
 -Un guide du jeu est en cours de création (avec vidéos des niveaux)
 -Des téléchargements bonus seront prochainement disponible
 -Une communauté dédiée au jeu est a été créer sur le site Otaku-Geek Zone.

*-Les images :*




*La Bande annonce* _(les séquences vidéos préssentées sont sacadées à cause du Screen Recorder utilisé. Elles ne reflètent donc pas la fluidité du jeu)._


*Téléchargement : (141.9mo)
*
*FR :*
*http://og-zone.com/index.php?file=Do...ption&dl_id=13*
*EN :*
*http://og-zone.com/index.php?file=Do...ption&dl_id=14
*

*Compatibilité : Windows XP,Vista et Linux log Wine*

 Voila,voila bon jeu !
Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Tyler Durden

_"Et finalement si vous n'êtes toujours pas convaincu , le test du premier joueur"_


Euh... Je pense que le test de ce fameux "premier joueur" provoque l'effet inverse...

----------


## [Braiyan]

> _"Et finalement si vous n'êtes toujours pas convaincu , le test du premier joueur"_
> 
> 
> Euh... Je pense que le test de ce fameux "premier joueur" provoque l'effet inverse...


Mais pas du tout ! Je n'étais pas convaincu, je le suis désormais beaucoup moins. Le test du joueur a confirmé l'effet du jeu sur moi, pas inversé !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Spy sappin' my website !  ::o:

----------


## AxelTheAs

Super la remarque Braiyan  :;):  je suis heureux de le savoir , ton post a un intérêt capital  :;): 

@Tyler : J'ai édité la news , je pensais que ça intéresserai peu être les premières impressions du premier joueur mais bon je me suis peut être trompé.

----------


## Voldain

Bon honnêtement ça à pas l'air super mais le coté on reprend ce qu'on à fait et on retravaille si ça continue sur cette voie ça peut devenir pas mal. Après j'ai pas encore testé et je sais pas si je vais le faire en l'état actuel des choses.
Pour le moment ça à l'air assez brouillon mais l'état d'esprit est là selon moi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> @Tyler : J'ai édité la news , je pensais que ça intéresserai peu être les premières impressions du premier joueur mais bon je me suis peut être trompé.


Ah ouais mais fallait pas forcément éditer la news, ce n'était que mon humble avis. Mais c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux, je pense, laisser les joueurs ce faire leurs avis sur le tas.
Edit: Je test ton jeu dans la nuit.

----------


## Ptipois

C'est normal on voit rien dans ce jeu? 
Ya pas moyen de faire ressortir un peu les énemies et le joueur du décors histoire de comprendre un peu ce qui se passe.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pareil, j'ai trouvé le tout un peu brouillon et pas très "visible".
Mais je salue l'effort  :;):  PAs évident de se coller à créer quelque chose, encore moins de le proposer sur ce forum d'aigris blasés d'la mort.

----------


## znokiss

> ...encore moins de le proposer sur ce forum *d'aigris blasés d'la mort.*


Mais graaaaaaave ! En ce moment, c'est assez mortel, je trouve.

----------


## Septa

Zêtes quand même méchants...
Ouais AxelTheAs est jeune et enthousiaste et n'a pas un style écrit qui correspond vraiment à ce qu'on lit habituellement sur cpc...

Mais bon il a fait un jeu certes perfectible et ne collant pas forcément au goûts des vieux con que nous sommes mais il a quand même réussit à faire un jeu complet. C'est déjà pas mal.

Bref vous êtes des méchant... Je suis pas près de demander à ouvrir un devblog pour mon mini-jeu avec un ninja robot commandé par Copé qui défend les droits d'auteur en sautant sur des pirates du coup. :Emo: 


Par contre je suis d'accord avec la remaque de Ptipois, faudrait trouver un moyen pour que les persos se détachent plus par rapport au fond je crois. En jouant sur les contrastes peut être. Là c'est assez confus du coup.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je suis pas près de demander à ouvrir un devblog pour mon mini-jeu avec un ninja robot commandé par Copé qui défend les droits d'auteur en sautant sur des pirates du coup.


Attends, tu tiens un putain de concept post-destructif sur le monde Politique et les enjeux économiques de la société moderne sous l'ère du numérique.

----------


## Ptipois

> Pareil, j'ai trouvé le tout un peu brouillon et pas très "visible".
> *Mais je salue l'effort*  PAs évident de se coller à créer quelque chose, encore moins de le proposer sur ce forum d'aigris blasés d'la mort.


Moi aussi, je salue. C'était juste une remarque afin d'améliorer le jeu.

----------


## AxelTheAs

Salut, pour ceux qui on un problème avec la visibilité , réduire l'opacité des ombres n'arrangerait il pas le problème ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Bon j'ai testé un peu.

Pour un premier jeu, c'est franchement pas mal. Peut être un poil ambitieux par rapport à la maîtrise technique. Scénar, base de donnée, dialogues, cut-scenes... Un taf impressionnant, on sent que vous vouliez faire un truc bien, justifié et étoffé. Je dois avouer que si c'est la première fois que vous réalisez un truc du début à la fin, ben vous avez assuré grave.

Bien entendu, y'a pas mal de points à perfectionner (certains dialogues sont... Euh..., c'est vrai que les personnages se détachent assez mal du décor, gameplay un peu mou, côté un peu brouillon du level design...) et ça porte bien la marque de l'amateurisme. 
N'empêche que, chapeau bas. Reste à retravailler quelques trucs, mais c'est du bon boulot pour une première production.

Pour la prochaine, faut pas hésiter à viser un peu plus bas en terme de réalisation. Des graphismes plus simples par exemple, qui vous laisseraient le temps de vous pencher sur le gameplay et des mécanismes de jeu plus poussés. Le fond au détriment de la forme, comme le font *The Manipulator*, *All Our Friends Are Dead* par exemple, ou d'autres plateformers en freeware. Faire plus simple, mais plus poussé, ça serait ce que je vous conseillerait pour votre prochain jeu. En attendant, continuez à améliorer celui-là, histoire de terminer de vous faire la main. 

Encore une fois, chapeau pour le taf effectué, et pour avoir eu le courage de le soumettre à une communauté assez sèche par moment  :;):

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Super la remarque Braiyan  je suis heureux de le savoir , ton post a un intérêt capital 
> 
> @Tyler : J'ai édité la news , je pensais que ça intéresserai peu être les premières impressions du premier joueur mais bon je me suis peut être trompé.


Oh, _no offense !_
Il convient, tout d'abord, de replacer ma remarque dans un contexte d'humour marqué selon moi par les points d'exclamation et le déni ("Mais pas du tout !"). L'intérêt de mon post ? Confirmer ce que tyler disait. Je pensais que ça intéresserai peu être les deuxièmes impressions d'un autre lecteur.

Enfin, quant au fait que le jeu ne m'avait pas intéressé, c'est une remarque, pas une critique ; que j'explique en partie dans mon post : la réaction du joueur me semble plus _kevin_ qu'autre chose (ouais, moi je suis hype, j'enferme les gens dans des cases), et ne m'a pas donné envie d'y jouer.

Voilà pour l'explication, si je l'ai écrite si froidement celle-ci c'est pour ne laisser aucune ambiguïté ; tiens, je mets un smiley pour montrer ma bonne volonté et parsemer le pavé  ::): .

Enfin, pour finir sur une note constructive, puisque tu aimes ça : il aurait fallu, amha, préciser de quoi il s'agissait avant tout. Avec le titre de la news, j'avais pensé à un jeu commercial. Je sais que ce jeu à déjà été mentionné dans CPC.com, mais je ne m'en souvenais plus. Le lien du téléchargement indiquait certes que c'était gratuit (avec la rubrique devblog, mais à cause du titre, je n'avais pas pensé à regarder), mais j'ai zappé à cause de l'avis. Enfin, si j'ai été si "sec" (me semble-t-il que je dois être visé dans certains commentaires de la news...), je le répète, c'est parce que je pensais à un jeu commercial avant tout (sur lequel on ne porte absolument pas le même jugement qu'un jeu gratuit. Quand j'ai dit que je n'étais pas convaincu, j'eusse pu dire que je n'avais point envie de l'acheter). Bref, voilà, pavé fini, je n'avais pas voulu offenser, je ne voulais être ni un vieux ni un jeune aigri, c'est la faute du méchant quiproquo, et je suis en train de dl ton jeu :;): .
EDIT : sauf que le lien marche plus ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

D'accord avec Raphi le sobre, rien à rajouter, c'est super bien dit.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Prends exemple, y'en a qui sortent des JEUX là...  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais c'est de la PERSÉCUTION. :^_^:  
Ce n'est pas vraiment le même type de jeu, ni les même objectifs.

----------


## Septa

> Mais c'est de la PERSÉCUTION. 
> Ce n'est pas vraiment le même type de jeu hein.


Ouais mais il est sorti... 
C'est déjà un exploit, le plus dur dans un projet info c'est de le finir.

On parie que je finis mon "HADOPSI 4.2" avant qu'Era Vulgaris soit sorti. ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ouais mais il est sorti...
> C'est déjà un exploit, le plus dur dans un projet info c'est de le finir.
> 
> On parie que je finis mon "HADOPSI 4.2" avant qu'Era Vulgaris soit sorti.


Sans doute, mon objectif est justement de le finir. Mais pas dans n'importe quel condition.

----------


## AxelTheAs

@ Raphi le Sobre, merci pour la critique on va se pencher dessus,et je travaillerai le level design  :;): 

@Brayain : J'ai remplacé le lien par un nouveau, j'ai voulu uploader une version du jeu sans ombre et ça a changer de lien je comprend toujours pas pourquoi... 

Bref si vous voyez mal allez dans le dossier ombre du jeu et supprimez toute les image sauf la NUMERO 2. Voili voili  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> Sans doute, mon objectif est justement de le finir. Mais pas dans n'importe quel condition.


En même temps finir un vaporware est un peu ambiguë ...  ::ninja:: 
Sinon AxelTheAs, je test ça tout de suite, histoire de donner mon p'tit feedback...

[EDIT]
Voilà mon avis : très défoulant je trouve, j'aime bien le principe en plus (tir avec la souris), par contre je trouve cela illisible comme d'autres le disent (pourtant je m'éblouis les yeux car j'ai ma luminosité à fond sur mon LCD). Graphisme sympatoche, au moins on sent la touche maison, par contre, les ennemis sont limitent invisible car noir sur noir...

Voilà, bonne continuation !

[EDIT2] Ha merde, j'ai pas testé en supprimant les images, je reviens !

[EDIT3] Ha bah oui c'est largement mieux comme ça !
Par contre, fraudais voir à mettre la partie basse-droite du hud plutôt en haut-droite de l'écran, je trouve que ça bloque la visibilité. Sinon j'ai eu un bug, j'ai avancé dans le niveau 1, et la écran noir avec la musique, et aucune touche répondais...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon j'ai eu un bug, j'ai avancé dans le niveau 1, et la écran noir avec la musique, et aucune touche répondais...


T'as essayé "Entrée" ? Ah bah bonjour le testeur de rechange.

----------


## znokiss

Ouaip, testé aussi. C'est vrai qu'avec les ombres et la pluie, ça fait un peu brouillon. Mais j'aime beaucoup les dessins "à la main" pendant les cinématiques et les dialogues qui ne se prennent pas au sérieux. Ça fait très "indé" ou je sais pas, mais ça a de la gueule. 
La visée à la souris est sympa aussi, mais dans l'ensemble, ça manque un poil d'ergonomie, j'ai mis 5 bonnes minutes à capter tous les boutons et les commandes.

En tout cas, ça augure du bon pour la suite.

----------


## Froyok

> T'as essayé "Entrée" ? Ah bah bonjour le testeur de rechange.


Yep, tout essayé.
Du Echap au Retour, Espace, Entrée...
Puis après les classique : 
1,2,3,4,5, ... 
A,z,e,r,t,y,u,i,o,p...

Bref, je vias pas taper tout le clavier, seul un violent CTRL-ALT-SUPPR y a mit fin...

----------


## AxelTheAs

> Yep, tout essayé.
> Du Echap au Retour, Espace, Entrée...
> Puis après les classique : 
> 1,2,3,4,5, ... 
> A,z,e,r,t,y,u,i,o,p...
> 
> Bref, je vias pas taper tout le clavier, seul un violent CTRL-ALT-SUPPR y a mit fin...


Hum je n'ai pas rencontrer ce bug pourtant c'est bizarre , j'en ai parler avec les autres testeurs et pareil ^^
Sinon pour le hud on le retravaillera ^^

@Znokiss : Les commandes sont personalisable  :;):  mais merci pour tes impressions.

----------


## Froyok

J'ai encore le jeu, je vais retenter ça d'ici quelques jours... Pour le moment je peux pas trop, période de bac oblige... + ma programmation...  ::ninja::

----------


## AxelTheAs

Bonsoir, je viens poster une petite annonce de recrutement. Je recherche un programmeur motivé et disponible au moins le week end (j'ai pas dit les 48h du week end of course) pour faire et oui vous en doutez un jeu en ligne (Mon Dieu j'ai dit en ligne O_O). Bon avant toute chose je vais être clair, parce que généralement quand je vois poster tout de suite il se font remballer "ouais encore un WoW killer"... "faut payer les serveurs" etc. Bon je débute dans le monde du jeux-vidéo mais j'ai déjà pensé a ce genre de chose : je peux payer les serveurs SI il le faut car je crois que certains jeux n'en utilise pas de payant (je ne suis pas sur ^^). Et bien sur mon but n'est pas de faire un... WoW Killer.

Cette partie terminée (oui je la fait en premier car certaines personnes ne ce donnent pas la peine de lire les topics jusqu'à la fin...), je vais présenter un peu le projet.

Dragon and Weed®-Online ,serait un jeu multijoueur en 2D basé sur l'univers de Dragon and Weed (topic ===> :: OG-Zone :: Actualité PSP,PS3 et WDP - au programme :

(JE PRÉCISE AVANT TOUT QUE JE DISPOSE DES SOURCES DE BGO 2.0 SI CELA EST NECESSAIRE pour le mappeur qui est déjà parfait :P ainsi que l'éditeur de personnages qui est près lui aussi et le reste armes visée etc.)

-5 Mode Multijoueurs (Recherche et Destruction, Warfare,CTF,Assaut et Assassin si vous avez d'autre je suis ouvert à vos propositions)
-Customisation des personnages 
-Système de Grade,Classement,Statistiques
-Les Modes Multijoueur serait de 8vs8 (ou plus si c'est possible : ::): )

Voilà je pense que c'est tout  ::):

----------


## AxelTheAs

Ah marde je suis pas venu ici pour dire que je ne travaillais plus sur la MàJ mais directement sur DaW 2 =_=' bon bah petit récapitulatif :

Je sais pas vraiment si ça vaut une news donc j'attendrais plus tard pour cela.

Voici donc les premières infos ainsi que la première image diffusée hier :

Présentation- Dragon and Weed© 2 : Gears of Duty

-Date de sortie : 2010
-Genre : Action / Infiltration
-Support : Téléchargement
-Licence : Gratuite
-Résolution du jeu : 960*544 pixels
-Plateformes : Windows XP,Vista et Linux log Wine
-Langues : Français, Anglais (Recrute traducteur Espagnol)
-Multijoueur : En cours de développement

-Développeur : West Dragon Productions
-Site Web :
-Programmé en C++
-Graphismes : AtA Style 4.0©

Univers de DaW

L'univers de Dragon and Weed, est un univers futuriste avec un soupçon d'humour et d'action.


Gears of Duty est la suite directe du jeu Dragon and Weed : Black Ghost OPS (2.0). Le jeu commencera quelques minutes après la fin de BGO.

Du côte de Dragon
OMUS, n'ayant pu récupérer les tête nucléaires volées par les Nemesis, organise avec les hauts dirigeants de l'Empire Royal, dans la Capitale de la GUIG (Grande Alliance Inter Galactique), Metropolis, afin de traiter du cas Nemesis. Dragon sera à la tête des forces spéciales, chargées de sécuriser la princesse de l'Empire Vaordiens, le Lord Leader Quasar et l'Empereur Royal Levyaros.

Du côte de Weed (ou Fox)
Toujours emprisonné avec le Colonel Da Verone (Azura), celle-ci prévoit de rencontrer son indicateur au sein même de sa prison, afin de découvrir les nouveaux plans d'invasion de la GIN (Garde Impériale Nemesis).

Dans cette opus je prévois un scénario bien plus sérieux et étudié que celui BGO, qui n'était qu'une mise en bouche de l'univers de Dragon and Weed.


Gameplay :

Gears of Duty proposera des niveaux d'action (dans lequel le but sera simple : exterminer tout le monde), infiltration et exploration.
Les commandes seront exactement les mêmes que celle de BGO, avec toujours la possibilité de les changer.
Le jeu sera aussi compatible avec le logiciel Joy2Pad pour les adeptes des manettes. Je fournirais le fichier avec les commandes déjà pré-établies.

Le Online :

Le Online est cours de réalisation, il n'y a rien de vraiment sûr pour le moment donc je ne donnerais pas d'infos sur celui pour le moment.

N'hésitez pas à donner vos impressions sur le topic, si cela vous intéresse. Je mettrais à jour ce message pour chaque nouveautées.




Cliquez sur l'image pour l'agrandir (redirection dans la galerie du site  ::): )

Petites précisions :

-Il s'agit d'une image simulée avec les ressources du jeu. Je fais le montage pour qu'il n'y ai pas le HUD etc. ^^'
-Le personnages du montage n'est pas un personnage du jeu ^^' Juste le premier que j'ai eu sous la main ^^'
-Le montage représente un des premiers niveaux du jeu, mais je vous rassure les niveaux ne seront pas aussi "glauque" que celui-ci, j'essaierai de publier un autre screen d'un niveau différent dans la semaine qui arrive  ::): 
-Le panneau Nesquik est un exemple de panneau publicitaire pour remercier les sponsors du jeu  ::):  (Non le jeu n'est pas sponsorisé par nesquik :stun: )
Voilà voilà see you  :;):

----------

